# Looking advise for Filter



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys:
I recently acquire a new rounded corner aquarium 45 Gal. and I've been looking for a filter to use with it. as the space I have is "Reduced" and its "Stand" that I am building have certain restriction, so I looking for advise.

This is the Aquarium top.









And this is the "Stand" :heh:









I apprecite your suggestions. Cabinet rigth side of the aquarium (Here at left of it) Can hold equipment in it, as this area will hold the CO2 tank that is going to be share by a Kegerator next to it .









I was thinking that an external system will be a good idea, however I've seen also internal filtration hidden in boxes but I need suggestions about system and recomendation about it.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What about drilling bulk head fittings on the sides and plumb a canister filter?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

that's a pretty sweet looking stand and tank. I don't know much about custom set up but it seems like running a filter from inside the cabinet to the tank through some drilled holes in the tank would work.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Orlando. Do you have any suggestion of equipment? The only thing that make me doubt about it is price as I've read and actually look at canisters filter and aren't any cheap...but it will certainly do a better job being less eye soaring for the aquarium. What kind of filter and pump do you suggest?

Carlos. Thanks


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

if you're looking for a canister, 
i suggest an ehiem 2217.
pricey but worth it.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...2217_plus_kit?&query=2217&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

MiSo said:


> if you're looking for a canister,
> i suggest an ehiem 2217.
> pricey but worth it.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...2217_plus_kit?&query=2217&queryType=0&offset=


Miso:
Thank you. I just review it and I like the feature of having the pump integrated with it. I really like this suggestion and I think I will go for it. I got an Eihem Auto Feeder for my first aquarium and that autodispenser have been an amazing automation tool pricey as you mention, but really worthy. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! I gotta see this when it's done. What an amazing counter island!


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

looks to me that you got plenty of support for filter advise, however, I wanted to share some ideas in the form of questions. Just a quick mention; I like how it doubles as a kitchen renovation project! 

Will this be a staining project or a painted color project? Is the wood paneling construction grade or a fine furniture grade? What kind of beer will you have on tap? Have you thought about a kickboard (baseboard) at an elevation that comes up right to the bottom of the tank, perhaps a custom profile? What about a foot rest system, you know the kinds you see at a bar? This would come out at least 8 inches from the wall. I've known some people who use tinted acrylic and LED's for their own custom home bars and can look quite attractive. If it's a stained woodwork piece, maybe try brass brackets and wood railing for the footrest. Doubles as a safety gaurd considering the height of the tank. It still looks too close for foot traffic. Hope all works well.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How do you get into the tank to clean it, once the counter is in place?

If you can't afford the Eheim, Rena Filstar XP3 would work fine for that size tank - I use it on my 45 gallon tank. 

I suggest working out a plumbing system so you can drain and refill the tank by just turning on a couple of simple valves. I am going to start a thread in the DIY section with a plumbing system I am still designing for my tank, which might give you some ideas. You can use the canister filter to pump the water out of the tank if you design it right.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW! I gotta see this when it's done. What an amazing counter island!


You will. I will publish some pictures once done. I think this is going to take about a month more but you'll see it.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

wrkucera said:


> looks to me that you got plenty of support for filter advise, however, I wanted to share some ideas in the form of questions. Just a quick mention; I like how it doubles as a kitchen renovation project!
> 
> Will this be a staining project or a painted color project?


This will be staining project.



wrkucera said:


> Is the wood paneling construction grade or a fine furniture grade?


These are Fine Furniture grade, actually a wood call Okume. Only the main frame is contruction grade

What kind of beer will you have on tap?

I will have XX Lager or could be Corona.



wrkucera said:


> Have you thought about a kickboard (baseboard) at an elevation that comes up right to the bottom of the tank, perhaps a custom profile??


Actually Yes. I am finishing today the oven to make it, as this board will round shape as the aquarium and so all the way up to the bar.



wrkucera said:


> What about a foot rest system, you know the kinds you see at a bar?


I considered it at the beggining of the project but in order to give it a more contemporary design to the bar I decided not, also because there are sits design out there with the foot rest system back suspport and arm rest integrated on them that actually results more comfortable and so I will be looking for seats like that soon.



wrkucera said:


> I've known some people who use tinted acrylic and LED's for their own custom home bars and can look quite attractive. If it's a stained woodwork piece, maybe try brass brackets and wood railing for the footrest. Doubles as a safety gaurd considering the height of the tank. It still looks too close for foot traffic. Hope all works well.


I will use ilumination in side bars under them, I havent considered extra protection for the aquarium but as you mention, it is close to foot traffic, However, I'll like to keep it clean so that this shows up, probably keeping this area free of friends or having the non drinking budy there 

I've been adjusting the design as I've moved on it so we'll see how it ended up.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> How do you get into the tank to clean it, once the counter is in place?.


There will be a removable top cover over the aquarium, which actually will be part on an inner lower bar. If you look at the first and second pictures, in the second picture it is shown in position (Hardly to see). I need to work in wood bending for foot rest and upper secction of the aquarium before adjusting this cover to size and framing to have a safety containment frame around (To catch up any accidental splits that can go thru and avoid the fish and plants of getting a drink)



hoppycalif said:


> If you can't afford the Eheim, Rena Filstar XP3 would work fine for that size tank - I use it on my 45 gallon tank.
> 
> I suggest working out a plumbing system so you can drain and refill the tank by just turning on a couple of simple valves. I am going to start a thread in the DIY section with a plumbing system I am still designing for my tank, which might give you some ideas. You can use the canister filter to pump the water out of the tank if you design it right.


I will review about the Rena Filstar and of course I will review about the plumbing system in your thread, I am already interested about using the Canister filter to pump the water out as this was one of the problems that I already was aware of as the heigth of the aquarium is almost at floor level so a regular suction system cant be use (at least at my kitchen because lack of drain at floor level) so a system like you mention will be the solution for quick, easy an effective water changes. Thanks a lot for mentioning it. I have learned a lot from you in several threads. Thanks again


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

mulita said:


> ......Thanks a lot for mentioning it. I have learned a lot from you in several threads. Thanks again


Thank you for the compliment! You just made my day!


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Hoppy: I was looking at your thread on water plumbing and it is really interesting, I am going to take some ideas from it and adapt it to my project as for me having a fix water conection and drain to the bar will complex the project a lot at this time but I will make these plug in.

Here is another picture of the project with the aquarium corner already cover with wood bended on it. I never mention it but the height I used to mount the aquarium was the max allowed in other to have some gap for lights, timer, feeder on top of it with the limitation of the upper cover that is also part of the inner bar at 39" heigth.

I will open another post to show this project finished as this has already cover my request about advise for the filter system for it Thanks a lot to you all.


----------

